# Creepy Columns



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I've finished my Creepy Columns for the entrance to my graveyard. I didn't focus so much on realism as exaggerated texture and the spook factor for after dark. The backs of the columns have blue flood lights for the graveyard.


























Each column will have fence attached and there will be a chain between them...maybe with a Keep Out sign or something. What do you think?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Utterly perfect!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those look great!!! coolness.. I need to get around to doing some of them... One day(sigh)


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job .. I am almost finished my columns.. I love the way you did the moss on them.

Now did you paint the glass in the lantern orange or using orange bulbs?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

super uber kewl columns ! i think you hit it that it looks better & time spent exaggerating features rather than indepth detail ( something i have to keep reminding myself of when I'm building). When i do stuff like this find that detail gets lost as people see the general concept but as so scared & running thru that small details get lost, efforts are better in building other props. Nice job !


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you did an awesome job! the blue light on the back is a pretty darn cool idea!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are awesome. I love the skull at the bottom!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Great job .. I am almost finished my columns.. I love the way you did the moss on them.
> 
> Now did you paint the glass in the lantern orange or using orange bulbs?


The inside of the glass is painted orange. I still need to stick some spiders on them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fantastic job SpookySam!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what a great idea on the spot lights love to see a pic with a graveyard , they look great
the lights in the eyes---leds?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are very spooky looking 
I think what you did for "not realsm" is perfect 
They look real to me.
The flood light in the back is great idea
Excellent Job Spooky Sam


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

pyro said:


> wow what a great idea on the spot lights love to see a pic with a graveyard , they look great
> the lights in the eyes---leds?


No, I used C7 christmas bulbs - I've got a ton of old light strings and they are easy to splice. I also wanted to be able to just plug them in and not worry about batteries or a wall wart to power LEDs.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job! Very old and creepy looking!!

I considered doing mythe floods in my columns, but wasn't sure how it would turn out. Worried that I wouldn't have the flexibility of moving them for proper lighting effect. May have to design my cemetery for the lighting instead of vise versa. Will that be your only lighting source for your cemetery?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

joker said:


> Nice job! Very old and creepy looking!!
> 
> I considered doing mythe floods in my columns, but wasn't sure how it would turn out. Worried that I wouldn't have the flexibility of moving them for proper lighting effect. May have to design my cemetery for the lighting instead of vise versa. Will that be your only lighting source for your cemetery?


I have a really bright street light across the street, so there is quite a bit of ambient light. Last year I only used one green flood light, and my graveyard is not that big. I can add some spots if I need to, but I think the 2 blue floods will be enough. I guess I'll know for sure in October...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I am diggin the columns, the flood lights on the backside of them..(nice). Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They turned out awesome.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Good idea with the spot light. I think I will install a can light in mine that is adjustable. Thanks for the Idea!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with everyone, nice job. The spotlight built in is a great idea.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great work! Those will look amazing emerging through the misty blue fog.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the lit eyes.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

those look great!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I love them. You must post pics of them in your graveyard.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow, ditto on the blue light on the back...great idea, I may have to try that.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those columns rock! They don't get better than that.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Perfection!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Those will be excellent for ambiance. And who said Halloween has anything to do with realism? They look perfect to me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

really nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like how you hid the blue floods.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like you captured the old, decrepit weather-worn look perfectly, Excellent work!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Liked your flood light idea so much, I went to lowes today and got $12 eye can lighting and mounted them in my new columns. Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking columns. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Those look awesome and the integral floodlights in back are a stroke of genius. Dark Lord hit the nail on the head: Super uber kewl.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

These look fantastic!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice job, the lights are cool


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job. I love the texture on the columns. Very creepy!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

perfect job! Lots o fun!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are fantastic, great job!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Holy Crap!! That's awesome! but dammit now I have to start over!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

SpookySam - How did you accomplish that awesome texture? It looks like it could just be Great Stuff, spread thinly... Is it that simple?


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes wudden, it is that simple. Make sure you use gloves!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*great job on the columns. they almost look like the area has been majorly flooded. perhaps some washed up bodies and such*


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Good call on the flood lights on the back of the columns, i might try that for my haunt! BTW like how they turned out, bet they'll look awesome with the creepy lighting


----------

